# Race Face Evolve XC und Innenlagerbreite



## Makke (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir die Race Face Evolve XC Kurbel geholt und dazu das passensde Innenlager (auch Evolve XC) in 113mm geholt. Nach dem Einbau fiel mir ein kleiner Vermerk auf, das man die Kurbel nur mit einem 108er Innenlager nutzen soll/darf. 

Ist das jetzt ein Problem, oder kann ich dennoch beruhigt in die Pedale treten?

THX und Gruß

Markus

Anmerkung: die Evolve XC Kurbel ist nicht nur ein Hingucker, sonder auch echt klasse in der Funktion!


----------



## Korbinator (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Alleswirdgut,

ein echtes Problem ist die Nutzung eines breiteren Innenlagers nicht wirklich. Allerdings ergibt sich daraus in der Regel eine falsche Kettenlinie. Diese liegt dann ca. 5mm nach rechts versetzt, d.h. nicht mehr vom mittleren Kurbelblatt zum mittleren Ritzel auf der Kassette, sondern meist ein Ritzel nebendran. Macht in der Regel nix, Du schaltest halt etwas schräger wenn Du vorne auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt und hinten auf den grösseren Ritzeln fährst. Wenn Dir die Kette nicht auf´s kleine Kettenblatt oder gar in einen Chainsuck springt, dann macht´s nichts. Wenn Du Probleme hast, kauf Dir lieber das 108er Innenlager, das SRX ist ja nicht so teuer.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (9. Juli 2004)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ergibt sich daraus in der Regel eine falsche Kettenlinie. Diese liegt dann ca. 5mm nach rechts versetzt, d.h. nicht mehr vom mittleren Kurbelblatt zum mittleren Ritzel auf der Kassette, sondern meist ein Ritzel nebendran.


2,5 mm


----------



## Korbinator (9. Juli 2004)

@derschotte: Und selbst wenn...!


----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2004)

Na denn bin ich ja beruhigt, das mit der Kettenlinie hab ich schon gemerkt ... es stört aber nicht wirklich, da ich die niedrigen Gänge nicht unbedingt brauche 

THX

Markus


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Alleswirdgut,

Dein 113mm Innenlager funktioniert nur, wenn Du unter Zuhilfenahme einer Drehmomentschlüsselverlängerung des Lager komplett anziehst. Für optimale Kettenführung und optimale Schaltvorgänge ist das 108mm Lager vorgesehen.


----------



## steed (14. Juli 2004)

hallo, ich glaube schon daß du probleme mit dem 113mm RF lager bekommst. ich hatte an meinem element aus versehen ein 118mm XT innenlager eingebaut. die kette sprang ständig auf das kleine kettenblatt und hat mächtig auf den 3 großen ritzeln geknarzt. mit dem 113mm funktioniert es einwandfrei ebenso einwandfrei funktioniert es mit dem 108mm srx von RF mit der evolve XC kurbel. aber probieren geht über.......


----------

